# Plowing Church parking lot



## Hamm18 (Oct 31, 2012)

How much would you charge for a church parking lot this size.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hamm18;2058142 said:


> How much would you charge for a church parking lot this size.
> 
> View attachment 147263


Well, if God asked me to do it, I'd do it for free. Otherwise, my longtime path to damnation and hell-fire would be my only other option..


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

That is a really nice picture but how big is it. Trigger ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hey, op show us your numbers first?
experience?

what equipment are you going to use?

what are your costs an hr to operate a plow truck per hr?

what is your price for a ton of salt applied?

what are the triggers.

ps
you will be working double duty on Christmas if it snows.



Dogplow Dodge;2058185 said:


> Well, if God asked me to do it, I'd do it for free. ..


I'll give him a 10% discount...


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm always a little confused when a poster is asked what type of equipment they're using before pricing advice is given. What difference does it make. Generally speaking snow removal is worth a given $ amount per sq. ft. Figure in obstacles and shoveling + deiceing chemicals and go from there. What difference does it make if someone uses 5 trucks or 1, or a skid steer or pay loader. If I can do the same job in 1/3 the time because I run a more efficient equipment mix do I bid 1/3 the value of the job?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$390 a push - 2X on Sundays


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

maxwellp;2058545 said:


> $390 a push - 2X on Sundays


Sinner...........


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

where do they want the snow stacked? How many islands are in the lot? how many entrances from the street? Time frame?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

OP
I have two churches that I've been plowing for aboot 5yrs and they are great accounts for me. They're the last places to be plowed except on Sundays when they're cleaned off by 7am. Something I'd suggest is to mention in your quote, a schedule of activity's during the winter would be helpful to service the account. This display customer service is something that could be the extra thing that lands you the work.

I came up with aboot 2.375 acres

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=+7305+E+Furnace+Branch+Rd,+Glen+Burnie,+MD+21060&submit=Go&r=e

Plowing only this would go for aboot $250.00 1-4" using a 1ton PU, manual trans with a 8.2' V with wings.
BTW the islands in the lot will be a time sucker unless you run a back blade to pull out from the corners.


----------

